# A must have for the shop



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I've also enjoyed wearing my 'framing gloves,' for the extra dexterity they provide (eg, grabbing a single screw or nail off the floor)....

Example:


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not here to start an argument, but it is my understanding that one should *never* wear gloves when operating any kind of powered shop saw. The potential is too great that the blade will catch the glove and pull your hand into the blade.

Depending on the weave and strength of the fabric/material of your gloves, you may have gotten lucky that it tore and didn't catch and pull. I suspect it had something to do the the bandsaw blade, as well.

I use a course tooth bandsaw blade to cut the ends off the legs of denim jeans-it is perfect for giving an age-worn, frayed look to the jeans. (stage wardrobe-has to look "cool") 

The blade pulling on the denim fabric is pretty violent. As it tears, it pulls the fabric towards the blade quite hard.

I have seen what a table saw does to a glove, too, and it ain't pretty.

I would encourage you and anyone reading this to *PLEASE* leave the gloves *off* when using your saws and routers… basically *any* power-tool with a spinning blade.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

*SERIOUS, GIANT, EXTREME SAFETY ISSUE!!!! DO NOT WEAR GLOVES WHILE OPERATING POWER TOOLS WITH MOVING BLADES!!!*

Wearing gloves while working with power tools is a recipe for getting a hand pulled into a rotating blade! I have NEVER heard anyone authoritative advocate wearing gloves while machining parts in power saws or drill presses! I HAVE, however, seen someone get a pretty nasty injury when a glove got caught in a bit on a drill press! If this person were not wearing gloves, the chances are pretty good he would have gotten a knick, but the fabric of the glove wrapped around the bit and dragged his hand into the bit. To add difficulty to the situation, the gloves were well made, which created a ton of difficulty cutting the gloves off of the drill bit before the person could get his hand free!

Wearing anything on your hands while making cuts with power tools is generally a very bad idea!

I tried to find the OSHA recommendations on this, but I hit the Canadian version first, so I will just quote them instead.

*"Do not wear gloves, loose clothing or jewelry while using revolving power tools. Tie back long hair or wear appropriate hair protection to prevent hair from getting caught in moving parts of equipment." 
*

Zuki, you are very lucky your gloves did not get caught, pulling your hand the rest of the way through the blade! You could very well be missing a digit or two FROM wearing those gloves. I love wearing gloves for assembly and work where I am not using power tools, but with ANY powered machine, the risk of having a glove caught on a moving part and drawing your hand into a cutting blade is much greater than any protection offered.

I don't doubt that these are good gloves (I have a similar pair myself), but I must emphasize to anyone reading this review that they *SHOULD NOT* be worn while working around moving bits or blades!

(Looks like Mike beat me to the punch by less than a minute!)


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I do agree that I was lucky.

I too have read that one should not wear gloves when using power tools . . . however there are many types of gloves and many types of power tools. I would never wear loose baggy cotton gloves or those universal one-size-fits all leatherish gloves. These are just asking to be caught by a moving object. I wore a pair of cotton gloves ONCE when using a hand drill . . . the loose finger wrapped around the drill bit quicker than you can say ouch. The gloves that I wear are tight fitting . . . like a second skin. . . noting loose to catch.

Good information David . . . but the same section states the following . . .

*What should you do while using powered hand tools?
Wear or use personal protective equipment (PPE) or clothing that is appropriate for the work you are doing; this may include items such as safety glasses or goggles, hearing protection, dust mask, gloves, safety boots or shoes, or rubber boots.*

So in some cases gloves are considered PPE.

All I can say is that they have saved me personally several times from getting nasty scratches using the TS and BS . . . this time they saved me from something REALLY nasty.

You know what . . . there will be others who will weigh in on the subject . . . I'm gonna contact the company and get their $0.02.

Cheers.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Zuki,

The rule of thumb is pretty simple: If you are holding the tools, then you can wear gloves. If you are holding the work piece, you should NOT wear gloves. So, for any stationary tool, you should never be wearing gloves!

The section of the recommendations you are looking at regarding PPE does indeed talk about gloves being appropriate when using powered hand tools (IE tools you hold-circular saws, hand drills, reciprocating saws, hand held routers, etc.), but the next section talks about powered stationary tools, even if it isn't as explicit as it could have been. You should NOT wear gloves if you are getting your hands anywhere near a blade or bit (IE drill press, table saw, band saw, router table, miter saw, etc.)

I am very interested to hear what the glove manufacturers say regarding using your gloves with circular saws and band saws. If they say to use them, be sure to get that recommendation in writing so that you can use it in exhibit A when you sue them for reckless endangerment of your hands.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Zuki, I don't want to sound like I'm on your case, here, but a lot of people read this forum, so I think it's worth the risk.

I will contend that the looseness/tightness of the gloves is irrelevant and that the gloves didn't save you from anything. You are riding on luck and luck always runs out.

I can't stress enough that if you continue to wear gloves using the table saw, in the future… sooner or later… we'll be reading a post from you, in which you lament the trip to the emergency room and show us pictures of the stitches on your remaining four fingers.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

I use the same gloves offshore Zuki, I was planning on getting a pair after my Dovetail saw bit me the other day.
Just my two cents:
I work on an oil rig and I would be wrote up and maybe fired if I was caught NOT using gloves during any kind of work, including using industrial machinery such as the lathe, drill press, band saw etc. It was always my thought that I should be using gloves when using any power tools. That fact was practically beaten into my head with the positive safety culture offshore. I'm sure someone much more educated than me has done a study on this subject but I always assumed that wearing gloves with stationary machinery was safe, and so does the company I work for. This is very interesting topic, I will have to bring this up when I go back offshore. Usually when there is a safety concern such as this, or a number of accidents occur due to some unsafe practice our company is all over it. I look forward to hearing what the manufacturers of the gloves have to say.

Dennis


----------



## JasonIndy (Dec 29, 2008)

(Throwing two pennies onto the pile):

I could understand using fitted gloves, though I've never heard of it. I would think, regardless of how strong a material may be, even if a saw blade didn't penetrate it could still pull the glove itself and crush a few fingers.

We occasionally wear cut and slash resistant gloves at work, but they're marketed exclusively as knife-resistant, not knife-proof, and they are thick enough that I don't like to wear them. I've never heard of anybody marketing a fitted glove for using woodworking power tools. I'm curious to hear what the manufacturer says as well.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

For hand tools, I would not hesitate to recommend a glove on the hand near the blade if it makes you feel more comfortable, especially when carving hand held small objects. The benefit there is cut resistance, and the risk associated with power machinery pulling a glove into the machine does not exist.

Dennis, I really appreciate you sharing your company's policy with us, though I am quite surprised that their policy requires you to use gloves when working with the machinery you mentioned. By all means, keep using them least you get fired! However, there is a fully staffed machine shop in the basement of my building with a few machines available for walk up use by the folks in my department. The guys in charge of our shop always beat it into my head that no sleeves, rings, or even latex gloves are allowed near the mills or lathes. That being said, there may be a superseding risk associated with the your materials/work that I am not aware of. I know that sometimes people will wear gloves when generating very sharp shards of something, or when sharpening a long edge with a grinder to protect themselves from cuts. In these cases the most pressing safety issue is contact with the work piece, therefore there is an argument to be made for wearing cut resistant gloves, even if the risk of getting them caught in the machinery may be there as well.

Fortunately, there is no such issue with wood-the worst thing you may get from handling wood is a splinter! Like Mike, I really don't want to offend anyone, but wearing gloves around stationary woodworking power tools really is a major safety risk, and this MUST be pointed out. The risk of getting a glove caught on the tooth of a saw blade or the bit of a router or drill press and the ensuing risk of having your hand pulled into the blade or bit before you have ANY chance to react far outweighs any benefit of wearing gloves while working with stationary woodworking power tools!


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey David,
The statistics for hand injuries on the work site world wide are crazy. Fleet wide statistics within our company for hand injuries are quite high as well. I don't see them changing this policy anytime soon due to the movement of the rig in harsh weather and such. We are working with very heavy machinery and mostly steel on a platform rolling around in the sea, it's a different situation than working with a slab of lumber in my basement. Thanks for the info, I will take this into consideration before I put on a pair of gloves when working with power tools.

Dennis


----------



## LSJ (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to feel the tool, that way I control it not it does not control me. The only time I use a glove is on my left hand while turning a bowl, but I do not wear it on my control hand. If you do not use a glove on that hand it the chips will beat your hand up. Even in that case I use a weight lifters glove without all of the finger covers.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I use gloves like *Neil's* posted above - it's called framers gloves, and leaves the fingers and thumbs uncovered for better feel and control over workpieces, tools, and hardware. it really does help in the freezing temperatures here in the winter

*however - I NEVER WEAR THEM WHEN OPERATING A STATIONARY POWER TOOL!

PERIOD.*

I think you were lucky your hands didn't get pulled into the blade.

now, if this has happened numerous times to you already where the 'gloves saved you' - I think you need to reconsider your methods of operating with your power tools, sounds like you're a bit too close to the blades with your body parts.


----------



## Salty (Jan 21, 2010)

Great post and topic. I am no longer confused about when these kind of gloves are appropriate PPE. I watch a lot of DIY network and it doesn't take long to see a host or two wearing gloves while ripping some stock or using gloves while using a chop saw. These people are supposed to be professionals and set good examples for us weekend warriors. Instead they are creating a lot of confusion about safety; at least they got the eye protection thing down. I'm glad that I joined LJ because I've been learning a lot from the comments of wise and experienced LJ's. Excellent discussion.

Chad


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

My two cents: As stated before, I was always told not to wear gloves around big machines. That having been said, on mechanics jobs when i am turning a lot of wrenches, those things can save your hands from the side of the wrench, and your knuckles from the inevitable slip. I can pick up washers with them on and get better grip when doing things like my oil changes. I wouldn't give them up for the world, though aside from using them to prevent splinters while moving lumber, I don't see many uses in the wood shop.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

In the cold months I wear rubber (nitrile) gloves. They provide noticable warmth and enhance the grip.

I think that these form fitting gloves minimize the chances of getting caught, and they are so weak they would tear out easily.

What do you guys think about latex or nitrile gloves?


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

My opinion on latex gloves is that I don't want a getter grip on the wood, because that means it has a better grip on me. I'm not just worried about the blade grabbing the gloves, I'm worried about the wood having a better grip on *me* during any kickback. 
Even though we take every precaution to avoid kickback, if it were to happen, I don't want the wood to have any *more* grip on me.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob, I can tell you from personal experience that these lightweight gloves are pretty easy to get caught in a spinning bit. I was using a Dremel the other day with a wire wheel while wearing latex gloves, and got a finger tip caught when the wheel jumped on me.

The finger of the glove wrapped around the bit, and dragged my finger into the spinning bit. Fortunately, the glove did rip and my finger only got a pretty good scratch, but if it had been a sharp bit, I wouldn't have been able to get my finger away before it got cut. Of course, I would have been fine with the Dremel with a heavy pair of gloves since it doesn't really have enough power to rip the glove around the bit, but it was a good reminder to be very careful what you are wearing while working with power tools.


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Dave, are running for office? You seem to have softened your position. 

"... be very careful what you are wearing…" sounds a lot different than, "DO NOT WEAR GLOVES…"


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I have said what needed to be said in bold, all caps, etc. once. Any more than that is just being belligerent. Anyway, there are enough opinions posted now from the "no gloves" crowd that I think the point has been made. 

I'll readily admit that the first post was (intentionally) over the top, but this is a big safety issue, and I think as a community we need to make sure that we advocate best safety practices, especially if there is some confusion as to what those best practices should be! I got called out for posting a picture of me with my son in the shop when we weren't wearing eye protection, and I got called out (rightly so!). It turns out we weren't actually using any tools at the time, and he was only out there for a couple of minutes, but the discussion about eye protection was completely appropriate in light of the confusing picture.

PS I could never get elected because I believe that (political rant redacted for the sake of keeping LJ a civil place!)


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

I've done work for friends and associates on their houses, or helped them do work on their houses… and I always tell them there are two rules: 
1) I am always right. No second guessing. 
B) No kids in the work areas, period, ever. 
I tell them if they can't agree to these rules, we can still be friends, but I won't work on their homes. 
(only friends have to be told these rules, a client would never consider having their kids around during construction.)

For the "no kids" rules, I am fairly adamant and I explain my inflexibility this way. I tell them, "I would rather have the argument we are having about this, right now, than the argument we'd be having in the emergency room, while your kid is being operated on."

That usually gets the point across.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

I completely understand about the "no kids" rule, especially with other people's kids! I personally want to make sure that my son understands what I am doing and I try and get him involved when I safely can. (I'll leave it at that since we seem to be wandering off topic a little. . . .)


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, that's cool, I wasn't criticizing you for having your kid in the shop. 
I was merely illustrating my reasoning for being bold when discussing safety issues.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting debate.

Purplev . . . you are correct, I am going to pay closer attention to the way I do things . . . especially the BS. All the PPE in the world will not protect a person from doing something stupid or getting complacent.

Shopguryl did note that "professionals" do not wear gloves using a TS, however how many of these professionals have the safety guards removed for clarity purposes. I have seen my share. So I'm not really sure what sort of role model these people play for accepted best practices.

I just googled *bandsaw ppe gloves* and got numerous hits - some saying to use and some saying not to use. I found that interesting.

Be that as it may . . . I have yet to hear from the company . . . but when I do I will let you know.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

Never, ever wear gloves in the shop whilst working with machines, including anything that plugs into the wall. Gloves are a must for any plywood or when wanting to protect from chemicals. I use them for finishing. I have been in manufacturing for 20 years and have seen the negative effects of gloves. If you have used them while on a machine and they saved your hands, then you may have been too close to the blade!
I am not trying to be nasty, just trying to save a fellow human/jocker.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Funny you used the word 'debate'. Sorry Zuki, there is no debate. Wearing gloves around machinery of any sort does nothing but increase the odds if injury….PERIOD!

Ive seen too many guys push their luck too many times….and lose. Not with the gloves issue. Never HAD a 'glove' issue in my shop, simply because they're not allowed to be worn while using machinery or power tools…ever. Never have been, never will be. The major issues we HAVE had…..gloves wouldn't have done a damn bit of good anyways. Gloves aren't a cure for stupid.

Ive driven guys to the hospital with their fingers in a bag of ice…
Ive driven guys to the hospital as they threw up on themselves (and my truck) from shock…
Ive held compresses on a guys arm waiting for the ambulance to arrive as his warm blood ran down his arm and mine…(and trying not to throw up myself..)
Too many times Ive had to get on my hands and knee's and scrub blood off the shop floor…
Ive seen a bunch in nearly 25 years of wood working with a shop full of guys…I could go on….

Sorry Zuki, I don't mean to be a dick…but this is a touchy subject for me.
Safety is about DECREASING stupid….not inviting it in.

I don't care WHAT the glove manufacture tells you….wearing gloves while operating machinery is stupid. You're luck WILL run out.


----------



## chickenguru (Mar 15, 2010)

I hate wearing gloves but i recently started using a lathe and when trying to turn a dry black walnut bowl with a 1/2 " bowl gouge ( very new to turning ) maybe i'm doing it wrong but i pulled many slivers out of the back of my left hand and had thought about wearing some type of protection on it but also was always told never have loose cloathes or gloves on with power tools. Any ideas. thanks


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I wear weightlifter's or fingerless training gloves in the shop, and remove them when I am running power tools.


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok, another view of the many and in the minority. I have thought about this a lot and tried many different things. I end up here - I try to wear close fitting gloves whenever I can in the shop. Over many many years I have found them to be safer than no gloves. They have saved me from nasty cuts and lobbed off fingers three times, once on the planer, once on the table saw, and once on the band saw. Having the glove on provided me with early notice that I was getting too close to be safe and made me that much more careful. I opt for the sure feel of gloves rather than the slippery feel of skin on wood. Just my experience, but I can see this is definitely in the minority. Maybe I'll try some more without gloves but I think I know where I'll end up.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I just checked the users manuals for my BS, TS, RAS, and DP…they all state in their safety sections state DO NOT WEAR GLOVES when using them.


----------

